# Group Get Togethers



## target

All,

Continuing Ibenu's thread, and picking up a number of members suggestions, I am using this thread to help organize group get togethers. Anyone else wanting to help out, feel free to volunteer.

OK, here we go:

If you would like to host a group get together at your place, please feel free to either post here or PM me with your availability. I can then either start a new thread for your event or we can use this thread as a central board for planning.

Host: When opening your house up please let any special circumstances be known, ei: no kids/kids allowed, bring your pets/don't bring them, if a BBQ what to bring, that sort of thing.

Guest: Remember that you will be entering someone else's house and show the respect they deserve. If you have something you want to add to the party ie: items for sale/trade or want to bring food, double check before you attend.

I think this can be a cool way to meet some more members of the forum personally. I know for myself that so far it is usually only when I am doing a sale/trade that I meet other members, with a few exceptions.


----------



## Smiladon

Awesome idea indeed. If its going to be on the weekend, then I will most likely be attending.

If I am indeed attending and there are a few members from New Westminster that dont have their own transport (car), then I can pick them and drop off at a common location in New Westminster (skytrain station?).


----------



## Aquaman

Hey I would be happy to have an open house . We have a dog ( a border collie who is super friendly and will want attention  ) sorry but she doesn't get along with other dogs .
I have 2-180's stacked tanks, 60 gallon coffee table tank as well as a picture frame tank and a tall hex and a 125 planted tank.....and a couple of smaller ones.....all in a 635 sq.ft. apartment.
I live in south van near the knight street bridge.
I gotta add that its a 420 friendly place so please be forewarned..
I am open to having dogs and burgers if there is interest.I can maybe handle 15 people at one time .....unless you don't mind not being able to move.

Anyone wanna come visit


----------



## target

Looks like we have our first volunteer. Aquaman, do you have a day that would work best for you? That sounds like quite the collections of tanks for a smaller place.


----------



## Trouble

*Hmm. Idea's running through my head. Can we use your bed as a trampoline? LOL
Just kidding. Anyone for a Polar Bear Swim? I think my pool is down to 65. Hahahaha*


----------



## TCR

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Adz1

that sounds cold Jen.


----------



## Aquaman

Trouble said:


> *Hmm. Idea's running through my head. Can we use your bed as a trampoline? LOL
> Just kidding. Anyone for a Polar Bear Swim? I think my pool is down to 65. Hahahaha*


Ummm ....no on both counts.


target said:


> Looks like we have our first volunteer. Aquaman, do you have a day that would work best for you? That sounds like quite the collections of tanks for a smaller place.


Really does not matter . Would this Sunday be to soon ? Give me a reason to tidy up LOL



Adz1 said:


> that sounds cold Jen.


Yea but when she gets in it goes up to 100 .


----------



## target

Dunno. See what everyone has to say. Too early for me but I am sure others will be available.


----------



## Aquaman

target said:


> Dunno. See what everyone has to say. Too early for me but I am sure others will be available.


LOL ....Nothing like having to beat them off with a stick ...

Maybe I could offer a *door prize*.....Its 28 inches wide by aprox. 6 feet long .

Sorry comes with no hardware or hinges . Slightly used .

* sigh *....


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

We'll pop by and see your tanks for a bit tomorrow Bill. How is 1:30-2:00ish sound??


----------



## Aquaman

O.C.D Fishies said:


> We'll pop by and see your tanks for a bit tomorrow Bill. How is 1:30-2:00ish sound??


Hey that would work for me. I will be home at 1 pm and be there till 5 at least.

ANYONE want to come feel free to stop by between 1 and 5 pm on Sunday .

I am at the bottom of Victoria drive across marine drive by the tracks near the knight street bridge.

Please call prior to coming for address and ring in number

MY phone number is 778-PER-FISH ( 778-737-3474 ) lame yes but darn easy to remember.....

ALSO IF ANY ONE WANTS SOME FREE SYNODONTIS FEATHERFINS BRING A PAIL I HAVE 8 OR SO TO GIVE AWAY ....LIMIT 2 PER PERSON !! WHILE THEY LAST 

Hope to see some new faces ...oh and the old ones too


----------



## Diztrbd1

sounds like fun, should we bring some chips or a dish of some kind, I make some killer brownies that have a secret ingredient you might like lol


----------



## ibenu

Im in won over by the brownies!!! Ya know bill I dont come over quite enough


----------



## Aquaman

Diztrbd1 said:


> sounds like fun, should we bring some chips or a dish of some kind, I make some killer brownies that have a secret ingredient you might like lol


LOL ... heres hoping your up early ...to get all the ingredients together ....don't go out of your way on my account but sure .


ibenu said:


> I'm in won over by the brownies!!! Ya know bill I don't come over quite enough


If it wasn't the brownies it would be the coffee ...Finally we agree on something Lisa ...you really don't come over quite as much as we would like you to . And thats only because you have fish .
See you in the morning bright and early buckets in hand .....should I bring Star-bucks ....whatcha want and I will pick it up.
.


----------



## ibenu

Wow!! Reg drip coffee add cream a bunch . Kay you got buckets. I was glad we tipped that blue bucket in the back yesterday with the rain we are getting now! Excited bought tomorrow! I can go to timmies too if YoU want something from there let me know 

Night for now...


----------



## Aquaman

Well that went well.....Lisa is now the owner of 160 lbs of black substate . Real good deal let me tell ya.
The new member we oicked it up from was a real nice guy. He is switching to salt water. I have never seen so much nice shiny new equipment in one spot. When done he will have an awsome tank.

I am here trying to tidy up a bit more, before people start showing up.....If your in the neck of the woods stop by and say hi.
bill


----------



## Diztrbd1

wanna trade some of those brownies for 50lbs of that black substrate Lisa? lol



Aquaman said:


> LOL ... heres hoping your up early ...to get all the ingredients together ....don't go out of your way on my account but sure .


 lol would have been up early , cept the special ingredients caught on fire last night & kept me up till bout 4 am trying to extinguish it  Wish I could get out that way today would love to see your tanks in person, maybe some other time


----------



## Aquaman

....thats to bad you cant make it .....another time for sure . If your in the neck of the woods sometime give me a buzz ....no pun intended .

Looks like it will be a pretty slow day around here....Will tinker for a few hours and if no one shows up .....I am outa here ......off to Surrey to get some more fish. 
If anyone intends to come by let me know asap. And I will plan my day accordingly.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

Hey Bill thanks for having us. I love your tanks, the stacker is beautiful and you have the most original I have seen. I want a coffee table one day. Thanks again and we shall see you again soon.


----------



## target

So how many people showed upon Sunday? Thanks Bill for opening your house up.


----------



## Bok

Group meets are a great way to meet common interest on-line acquaintances. My wife and I have been involved with them for quite a few years and as a result have met many people from all over the world, people we had known only on line.
The most common comment after having met in person for the first time is "Geeze, you're exactly as I pictured you!" The second most common is "Geeze, you're not at all as I pictured you" lol

Some of the meets we were/are involved in took/take place at restaurants, bars, zoos, beaches, campgrounds etc. One of the more fun meets was at the Penticton channel drift. *hic*  Our most memorable was our wedding.

Meeting at a member's home is great and we have been to a number of those but you'll find that newbies to a forum or group will most often feel too shy to attend those. I'm sure that as this thread and meets grow other locales will be suggested.

Most often the person that wants to set up a meet or first makes a suggestion for one is the person that organizes it. This can in some cases be a lot of work, but fun. Spreads the work load around 

If you plan a meet at a particular restaurant etc. find out first if they take reservations. To do that you need confirmation from the attendees. Start a thread or in this case on this thread like 'Sept. 12 meet'. Whoever is organizing that meet will have a single list of attendees posted that they can keep adding to by way of edit.
Be considerate of others. Don't post a meet that will conflict with the same day of another unless you have two groups later on in the day meeting at another location.
A suggestion to Admin. Make a 'Group Meet' sticky 
Enjoy folks, you are going to meet some very fascinating (and sometime weird lol) people.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Maybe we should have a group meet at the Vancouver Aquarium.


----------



## target

Great suggestions Bok. Thanks


----------



## Bok

target said:


> Great suggestions Bok. Thanks


Most welcome and here's another. If you take pics and post them be sure everyone in it is okay with having their pic posted. Lordy we have had some nasty feedback from people having a bad hair day LOL


----------



## TCR

2wheelsx2 said:


> Maybe we should have a group meet at the Vancouver Aquarium.


wonder if we organized it well if we would get a group discount?


----------



## Bok

TCR said:


> wonder if we organized it well if we would get a group discount?


Probably. It has happened with us in the past at other venues.


----------



## Bok

2wheelsx2 said:


> Maybe we should have a group meet at the Vancouver Aquarium.


That's a great suggestion for a meet, especially for fishy people!


----------



## TCR

well it will be harder for out of towners but It would be fun to get everyone there.. 
but there if the first question would be when would be a good time for most poeple especially people from out of town... 
Local poeple should try to arrange car pooling to minimize pollution, less parking obstruction and help those who dont drive


----------



## Bok

Maybe our Super Duper Meet Coordinator Target can set a date then and start a list The date doesn't have to be set in stone to start it off.


----------



## target

Works for me. I haven't been to the aquarium in years.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

target said:


> Works for me. I haven't been to the aquarium in years.


You need a family membership now that you have kids. We just got one.


----------



## target

All,

Our next group meeting will be at the Vancouver Aquarium. For date, I propose Oct. 2nd meeting at 1pm.

If you are interested, and would like to attend, please post a reply. I will compile the names in this thread and as we get closer we can try and arrange for rides and carpooling.

Obviously, cost of admission is your responsibility. All family members, and kids welcome as well. Come on out and meet some fellow hobbyists.

Attending:

Otter
L!$a
beN
DavefromBC
rescuepenguin +1


----------



## 182

I'd totally be down for that.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

That's not going to happen for us lowlife Mon to Friday, 9 to 5 types.


----------



## target

Try again Gary, I put the wrong day.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Hahaha....ok.


----------



## 182

Ha, yeah, I just assumed it was a weekend.  The 2nd works well. I'll probably be bussing in, but if a few people in the neighborhood (12th and Granville area) want to share a cab, that'd work too.

[email protected]


----------



## bonsai dave

I will be there count the wife and I in...


----------



## TCR

put me down.. i'll also have to see if the bf is coming but me me for sure


----------



## beN

oct 2nd. L!$A & beN can probably make it


----------



## Bok

WOW!!! I have NEVER seen a group meet list grow so fast! You folks are fantastic!


----------



## davefrombc

I can try to make from waaayyyyyy out in the sticks here .. Might be able to gather a couple more on the way in .
Now , I wonder if any from "beyond Hope " could make it down for a get together.
Maybe justify it to significant other it is a necessary shopping trip/miniholiday side trip


----------



## Bok

We are wayyyyyy beyond Hope and verging on the lost so won't be there, unless a number of Okanagians want to make a trip up?


----------



## TCR

Bok said:


> We are wayyyyyy beyond Hope and verging on the lost so won't be there, unless a number of Okanagians want to make a trip up?


Hope poeple from the interior can make it.. would be the best get together


----------



## kelly528

Ohhh! Put me down!


----------



## target

Kelly, you are on the list. There is a nice group going so far. Everyone feel free to join in.

Does anyone have suggestions on a good place to go for some eats after/before the aquarium? Would be a good chance to hang out some more.


----------



## bonsai dave

Hey Daniel. Add me to the list.


----------



## target

No worries Dave.


----------



## rescuepenguin

Count me in + my 2 1/2 yr old.


----------



## target

^^ done...


----------



## PatientZero3

damn its a saturday, i'd be there if it were Sunday but I work Saturdays from 1-10 so thats a no go for me


----------



## target

Too bad. There can always be another meet at a different date.

Anyone else interested in coming?


----------



## target

So far there is about 8 or 9 people meeting at the aquarium this Saturday. If there is anyone needing rides or who can offer a ride, please say so here so you can be taken care of.


----------



## slipstream

Id LOVE to come, too bad the admission is a bit too much.


----------



## target

Anyone else? If there is a group of 10 or more you can get a group rate and save $1 each on admission.


----------



## kelly528

Bad news: 3 midterms and counting for me on the following week  looks like I'll probably be spending the weekend studying


----------



## target

Alright people. Saturday is the day. Everyone know where they are meeting up? I won't be able to make it either, so for everyone going arrange a place to meet and please take some pictures.


----------



## kirkdgxp

Why not just join VAHC.....we meet at the Vancouver Aquarium once a month

VAHC - Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Club


----------



## Nicklfire

Because BCA isnt VAHC


----------



## TCR

I have room for 3 poeple.. tho if one has dog allergies my car is not the best as i have 2 that have been in my car


----------



## rescuepenguin

I can give a couple of people a ride from North Surrey.


----------



## bonsai dave

Hello Every one. The wife and I will not be able to make it as she is still on the mend from her illness . I hope every one has a great time. Thanks


----------



## TCR

bonsai dave said:


> Hello Every one. The wife and I will not be able to make it as she is still on the mend from her illness . I hope every one has a great time. Thanks


.. well i hope she gets better

seems as tho the group is getting smaller and smaller.. perhaps if should be arranged for a diff date?


----------



## target

That could work as well. I'll let everyone who was going to meet decide that.


----------



## rescuepenguin

Looks like we are down to 6 + my daughter, I hope more people decide to go. Dave is the only person on the list that I have met, do we have a meeting place and a means to identify each other?

Steve


----------



## TCR

a few poeple said sundays are better for them.. perhaps a poll to see what would work best for everyone in the forum


----------



## donjuan_corn

I'm in on the next one, going to collective soul that night, it's all about the gf day  and she is not as enthusiastic about fish as I am, however she did say we could go to the aquarium for valentines day!!!


----------



## TCR

looks as tho I may have to back out :'(... im on call to work so i have to stay close... I'll show up if anything changes tho


----------



## target

Well hopefully the few left will be able to meet up. I will run a poll next time to see when would be the better day.


----------



## rescuepenguin

wow, people are dropping like flies, I wonder how many are just making excuses just to back out. I know most are legitimate. I can't really afford it, but I'm still going.

Steve


----------



## davefrombc

How many are left in the list to go ?.. We can always cancel this one and set up another when everyone can go. Looks like not much more than Steve and me left from this group..
Admission rates are $21 for adults , $16 for old farts and youth/students, so people need to save a bit for the trip.
We need a decision and firm commitment by this evening for the get togther to go. 
Not too much fun driving in about 80 miles to just meet up with Steve and wonder where everyone else got to .


----------



## target

There are still 6 that have said they will be going.


----------



## Aquaman

slipstream said:


> Id LOVE to come, too bad the admission is a bit too much.


May be a problem for most people..admission , parking ,over priced food  and crowds of people and massive line ups ...lit what it is  


target said:


> Anyone else? If there is a group of 10 or more you can get a group rate and save $1 each on admission.


 wooo hoo ... sorry just had too .



rescuepenguin said:


> Looks like we are down to 6 + my daughter, I hope more people decide to go. Dave is the only person on the list that I have met, do we have a meeting place and a means to identify each other? Steve


 That would help...but every one showing up with in 15 to 20 minuets is ummm slim. .. I D part....nothing like looking for someone if you don't know what they look like.....( sorry but I keep getting visions of plungers on peoples heads for ID ...) ...WHY is that 



rescuepenguin said:


> wow, people are dropping like flies, I wonder how many are just making excuses just to back out. I know most are legitimate. I can't really afford it, but I'm still going.
> 
> Steve


LOL Like flies .LOL ...I think its a combination of a lot of things....unfortionatly..as they say the road to hell is paved with good intentions.


----------



## Kitsune

I would LOVE to go, but admittedly $21 per person is a bit steep for me (+ hubby would be $42). However I would be willing to have a get together at my house next time. Aquaman, how many people did you have at your place last time you hosted?


----------



## rescuepenguin

i've got no problem postponing or getting together somewhere else. I'll go with the wishes of the majority.

Steve


----------



## davefrombc

Waiting to hear from the others. I've no problem with changing venue, or time . I know admission prices are rather steep . That's why I seldom go in.. and I don't normally buy snacks there .. You can have a pretty good meal elsewhere for the price of a couple of plain hot dogs at their snack stand.


----------



## 182

Aw, I totally missed this!!!! Sucks.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

How did it go? Any pics?


----------



## teija

I missed this as well.... but it is looking like the Oct. 2nd Get-together didn't happen? The Aquarium is definitely a bit on the expensive side. I went about 2 years ago for the first time in years and I thought it looked very sad and tired unfortunately. 

Maybe we should plan another meet-up, this time in Delta at Rogers Aquatics and head over to iHop for some lunch!


----------



## roadrunner

Just wondering what's happening. any new plans?


----------



## target

No idea. Anyone got something they want to suggest as a good place to meet up with others from BCA?


----------



## charles

how about this wednesday evening at the VAHC meeting at 7:15pm in Vancouver aquarium?


----------



## davefrombc

Next Wednesday Charles .. Meetings were change to second Wednesday each month . 
May 11 is the next VAHS meeting


----------



## CRS Fan

davefrombc said:


> Next Wednesday Charles .. Meetings were change to second Wednesday each month .
> May 11 is the next VAHS meeting


LOL.... silly Dave..... Charles posted that on APRIL 7th (LAST MONTH)... LOL

Stuart


----------

